# Star Trek: Picard: Serienautor stellt sich Fan-Kritik zum Kanon-Bruch



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard: Serienautor stellt sich Fan-Kritik zum Kanon-Bruch*

						In einem Instagram-Video stellt sich Michael Chabon, einer der Autoren hinter Star Trek: Picard, der Kritik zu angeblichen Verletzungen des Serienkanons. Beispielsweise soll die Sonnenbrille von Commodore Oh kein Versehen gewesen sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard: Serienautor stellt sich Fan-Kritik zum Kanon-Bruch*


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Februar 2020)

Ich finde Picard macht vieles, eigentlich alles Besser als Discovery und hat mich sehr
gefesselt. Der Plot ist klasse und ich warte immer sehnlichst auf eine neue Folge.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. Februar 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich finde Picard macht vieles, eigentlich alles Besser als Discovery



Es ist auch kaum möglich schlechter als Discovery zu sein. Auch wenn einige Umstände der neuen Serie nicht so ganz in das Star-Trek-Schema passen bin ich gespannt wie sich die Staffel entwickelt.


----------



## hazelol (11. Februar 2020)

naja muss leider sagen, picard finde ich bisher schlechter als discovery. er ist einfach viel zu alt, bisher langweilig und für mich weniger star trek als erhofft.


----------



## KaneTM (11. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Es ist auch kaum möglich schlechter als Discovery zu sein. Auch wenn einige Umstände der neuen Serie nicht so ganz in das Star-Trek-Schema passen bin ich gespannt wie sich die Staffel entwickelt.



Es ist eigentlich kaum möglich, besser als Discovery zu sein, auch wenn mit Picard für mich erstmal alles in die richtige Richtung geht. Sie haben auf jeden Fall einen guten Start hingelegt - ob sie das Niveau halten können, wird sich zeigen. Das Einzige, was mir bis jetzt sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist ein ex-Crewmitglied, dass ihn als J. L. anspricht. Das wirkte einfach zu aufgesetzt, nur um noch mal ein wenig Lockerheit zu demonstrieren.

[EDIT] Auf jeden Fall haben mich beide Serien wesentlich besser unterhalten, als es dieser elende Reboot-Kirk-Abklatsch je hinbekommen könnte.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die ersten drei Folgen gesehen und bin maßlos enttäuscht.

Platte Dialoge, steifes Schauspiel, lahmes Pacing, zudem die neue Zeitlinie die mit allem bricht, was Star Trek so besonders gemacht hat.

Ach so, Nummer 1 ist jetzt ein Hund und Patrick Stewart markt man leider sein Alter an.

Discovery war in der ersten Staffel grottig, primär wegen der vielen unsympathischen Charaktere. Die zweite war ganz okay auch wenn sie leider den Fehler machen werden, in Staffel 3 nicht mit Captain Pike weiter zu machen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Februar 2020)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haben mich beide Serien wesentlich besser unterhalten, als es dieser elende Reboot-Kirk-Abklatsch je hinbekommen könnte.



Komisch wie man zwischen den neuen Filmen und Serien einen Unterscheid sehen kann. Ist immerhin alles unter Kurtzman entstanden, und das sieht man auch. Die neuen Filme.. Discovery.. Picard.. Für mich alles derselbe Dreck. Bei Picard hatte ich wieder mal etwas Hoffnung, für genau 3 Minuten, bis der erste Planet explodiert ist.


----------



## Bluebird (11. Februar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ich habe die ersten drei Folgen gesehen und bin maßlos enttäuscht.
> 
> Platte Dialoge, steifes Schauspiel, lahmes Pacing, zudem die neue Zeitlinie die mit allem bricht, was Star Trek so besonders gemacht hat.
> 
> ...




Ich hab s noch gar nicht angeschaut , ich warte erstmal bis ein paar Folgen zusammen kommen und dann schau ich mal ... 

PS: dir ist schon klar das Picards Nr1 immer seine Rechte Hand ist , also der Begriff nicht auf Riker festgeschrieben ist ? in denn Büchern danach ist zb Commander Worf seine Nr.1 also seiner erster Offizier


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich finde Picard macht vieles, eigentlich alles Besser als Discovery und hat mich sehr
> gefesselt. Der Plot ist klasse und ich warte immer sehnlichst auf eine neue Folge.


"Discovery" kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber "Picard" finde ich bis jetzt sehr gut.

Freitag gehts weiter...


----------



## PHuV (11. Februar 2020)

Ist doch klar, warum Commodore Oh eine Sonnenbrille an hat:


Spoiler



Sie ist eine Romulanerin, die die schützenden 2.Augenlider gar nicht hat.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. Februar 2020)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haben mich beide Serien wesentlich besser unterhalten, als es dieser elende Reboot-Kirk-Abklatsch je hinbekommen könnte.



Interessant, alles entstand und der Federführung von Kurtzman. Aber um Filme geht es mir gar nicht. Sondern Serien. Und da haben die bekannten Serien einfach ihren ganz eigenen Star-Trek-Charme, während vor allem Discovery in beinahe jedem anderen Zukunftsszenario stattfinden könnte.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (11. Februar 2020)

Als jemand der mit dem "alten" Star Trek nichts am Hut hat finde ich Picard eigentlich bis jetzt gut.
Für jemanden der nur die neueren Filme und Discovery (was sogar ich grottig fand) gesehen hat, finde ich aber, dass die Serie doch einiges an Vorwissen voraussetzt und man ohne dieses Wissen Schwierigkeiten hat, dem Verlauf der Handlung vollends zu folgen.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Februar 2020)

Finde diese Serie nicht gut: 

Wieder mal eine total riesige Verschwörung die nur dank  Picard über Unmengen an Folgen aufgelöst werden kann, in den alten Serien ging das in 2 Folgen heute brauch man 1 ganze Staffel. 

Quantität und nicht Qualität 

1 Thema 10 Folgen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2020)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Als jemand der mit dem "alten" Star Trek nichts am Hut hat finde ich Picard eigentlich bis jetzt gut.
> Für jemanden der nur die neueren Filme und Discovery (was sogar ich grottig fand) gesehen hat, finde ich aber, dass die Serie doch einiges an Vorwissen voraussetzt und man ohne dieses Wissen Schwierigkeiten hat, dem Verlauf der Handlung vollends zu folgen.


Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?

Ich kenne zum Glück die alten Serien (seit TOS mit Kirk, Spock & Co). Und ich stimme dir zu... etwas Vorwissen sollte man haben.
Deswegen glaube ich, dass die meisten, welche die alte Serie nicht kennen, Probleme haben da reinzufinden.
Bzw. gar nichts damit anfangen können.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2020)

> Wieder mal eine total riesige Verschwörung die nur dank  Picard über  Unmengen an Folgen aufgelöst werden kann, in den alten Serien ging das  in 2 Folgen heute brauch man 1 ganze Staffel.


Bei einigen Verschwörungen hast du recht, aber nicht bei allen. Beispiel: Sektion 31



> Ich kenne zum Glück die alten Serien (seit TOS mit Kirk, Spock &  Co). Und ich stimme dir zu... etwas Vorwissen sollte man haben.
> Deswegen glaube ich, dass die meisten, welche die alte Serie nicht kennen, Probleme haben da reinzufinden.
> Bzw. gar nichts damit anfangen können.


Das inkl. einer Erwartungshaltung alá TNG 2.0 sorgt für viel Unmut. Wobei es von Anfang an klar war, das die Serie kein TNG 2.0 wird. Meine Erwartung an Star Trek: Picard war vorallem Unterhaltung und eine ordentliche Prise Nostalgie. 

Aber hey, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die Beispielsweise der Meinung sind, das Game of Thrones oder die neuen Star Wars Filme unter die Rubrik "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht" fallen. Ich zum Beispiel bin der Meinung...


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> PS: dir ist schon klar das Picards Nr1 immer seine Rechte Hand ist , also der Begriff nicht auf Riker festgeschrieben ist ? in denn Büchern danach ist zb Commander Worf seine Nr.1 also seiner erster Offizier



Ich weiß das, aber ich finde wie so viele andere Dinge ist das daneben. Irgendwann wird auch geflucht und obwohl ich damit kein Problem habe im RL und anderen Serien, bricht das mit den Figuren.

Ebenso dieses Düstere, was heute so en vogue ist. Warum? Warum nicht die positive Grundstimmung von Star Trek von früher? Warum dieses dystopische nahezu aller SciFi-Serien der heutige Tage.

Es bleibt dabei. Der einzig würde Nachfolger des alten Star Trek bleibt “The Orville“.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei. Der einzig würde Nachfolger des alten Star Trek bleibt “The Orville“.



Hab ich gesehen. Ist in meinen Augen unfassbar langweilig.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2020)

> Ebenso dieses Düstere, was heute so en vogue ist. Warum? Warum nicht die  positive Grundstimmung von Star Trek von früher? Warum dieses  dystopische nahezu aller SciFi-Serien der heutige Tage.


Weil sich in den alten Serien bereits herauskristallisiert hat, das auch innerhalb der Förderation nicht eitel Sonnenschein herrscht. Die Förderation und auch die Sternenflotte ist von Machtkämpfen nicht verschont geblieben. Manche werden relativ offen ausgetragen, und manche eben im Verborgenen. Ich vergleich das ganz gerne mit einem goldnen Apfel der innen schon an einigen Stellen fault.


----------



## Bluebird (11. Februar 2020)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Finde diese Serie nicht gut:
> 
> Wieder mal eine total riesige Verschwörung die nur dank  Picard über Unmengen an Folgen aufgelöst werden kann, in den alten Serien ging das in 2 Folgen heute brauch man 1 ganze Staffel.
> 
> ...



Das kann man leider auch auf jede zweite Buch Reihe von Star Trek 1zu1 so übertragen, scheint der Zeitgeist zu sein das jeder Autor meint unter einer riesen Verschwörung machen sie es nicht mehr, andere Ideen Fehlanzeige ...
Irgendwo hat das mit Star Trek 9 so richtig angefangen und ich dachte mir schon was für eine schei..., aber dann kam Star Trek X wie eine Nemesis über einen und man wollte nur noch das es endet 
Das schlimmste sind aber die heute so gewollten vergleiche zu real Politik die dann auch noch in der Zukunft genauso aufgetragen werden sollen wie aktuell , wenn ich so einen Mist haben will brauche ich nur die Nachrichten zu gucken .
Langsam Frage ich mich ob es eher ein Seegen ist das Babylon 5 denn würde vollen halbwegs schnellen Tod gestorben ist ...

PS: wenn man sich Romanereihen wie Prometheus anguckt, da werden ja auch die Klingonen wenn es ins Bild passen muss Kasrtiert , da schrecken die Schreiberlinge vor nichts mehr zurück , dabei hatte ich schon immer die Theorie das die Klingonen deshalb so beliebt sind, weil sie sich nichts scheissen in einer zukunft wo alles PC sein muss , aber wie gesagt Schreiber vom heute lassen Klingonen schon lange nicht mehr Klingonen sein und wenn dann ein Karakter heraus sticht, wird immer mit dem Finger drauf zeigen wie Böse und schlecht das Klingonische doch ist , erziehungs Romange trifft  es ganz Gut , von wegen mannigfaltige viel fallt  und Toleranz


----------



## Splatterpope (11. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Weil sich in den alten Serien bereits herauskristallisiert hat, das auch innerhalb der Förderation nicht eitel Sonnenschein herrscht. Die Förderation und auch die Sternenflotte ist von Machtkämpfen nicht verschont geblieben. Manche werden relativ offen ausgetragen, und manche eben im Verborgenen. Ich vergleich das ganz gerne mit einem goldnen Apfel der innen schon an einigen Stellen fault.



Das ist aber noch kein Grund, dass plötzlich alle handelnden Personen verhaltenstechnisch zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert degenerieren (inklusive der Romulaner). Die ganze Serie wirkt eher wie USA im Weltraum als tatsächliche Science Fiction. Man denke nur daran, dass in der 3. Episode von Picard plötzlich von Geld die Rede ist, obwohl selbiges in der Föderation schon lange nicht mehr existiert. Hätten die Autoren nur einen hauch von Ahnung, hätten sie von goldgepresstem Latinum gesprochen. Und wie man eine Verschwörung innerhalb Starfleets richtig geht, hat der DS9-Zweiteiler Homefront/Paradise Lost eindeutig gezeigt.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber hey, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die Beispielsweise der Meinung sind, das Game of Thrones oder die neuen Star Wars Filme unter die Rubrik "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht" fallen. Ich zum Beispiel bin der Meinung...



Es gibt ne Menge Leute die so denken. Es kommt einem immer nur so vor das die ganze Welt auf diesen Dreck abfährt weil unfassbare Mengen Kohle ins Marketing gepumpt werden und Medien wie PCGH 20 News pro Tag über Star Wars und GoT bringen um Klicks zu generieren. Leider fallen Discovery und Picard in die selbe Kategorie. Das ist einfach nur noch 08/15-Mainstream. In den 90ern sind die Star Trek Serien auch Trends und Quoten hinterhergelaufen (*hust* Seven *hust*), aber Mainstream war es nie und wollte es nie sein. 

Die Konkurrenz ist heute viel, viel breiter und auch viel weiter wenn ich Serien wie Battlestar oder The Expanse angucke. So geht Sci-Fi heute. Explodierende Planeten oder Anti-Trump-Propaganda hätte ich eher von Seth MacFarlane erwartet, stattdessen macht der ne Show mit Fäkalwitzen, die sich wesentlich mehr wie Star Trek anfühlt als Discovery und Picard zusammen. The Orville hat ein paar echt geniale Folgen, während es bei den neueren offiziellen Star Trek Serien und Filmen genau null Genialität gibt, und dabei wird es auch bleiben, denn Kurtzman kann sowas nicht und wird es auch nie können.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Weil sich in den alten Serien bereits herauskristallisiert hat, das auch innerhalb der Förderation nicht eitel Sonnenschein herrscht. Die Förderation und auch die Sternenflotte ist von Machtkämpfen nicht verschont geblieben. Manche werden relativ offen ausgetragen, und manche eben im Verborgenen. Ich vergleich das ganz gerne mit einem goldnen Apfel der innen schon an einigen Stellen fault.



Ich habe nichts gegen Dystopien, aber das ist nicht Star Trek. ST ist positiv! Es ist die Menschheit, die gegen alle Widrigkeiten das beste aus den Möglichkeiten macht. Die der Ausrottung entgeht, weil Picard die Gottrasse der Q so sehr beeindruckt, dass diese mehrfach aus Belustigung (ST:TNG) und aus Bewunderung (Voyager) deren Nähe sucht.

Immer nur SciFi, wo die Menschheit die grenzdebilen Flachpfeifen sind, die ausgelöscht gehören, ist einfach nicht Star Trek.

Ich will Checker Kirk, der überall Liebe und Hiebe verteilt. Und Philosoph Picard, der erst bei 20 Prozent Schilden schießt, den Abgesandten Sisko, der eine Verknüpfung aus Technokratie und Religion findet, eine Janeway, die selbst im Angesicht der Auslöschung und Aussichtslosigkeit immer versucht, die Oberste Direktive zu wahren und am Ende Mensch bleibt  und sogar einen Archer, der einfach da war.


----------



## ranftling (11. Februar 2020)

Grade das macht es so interessant.

Ein alter Sack, der eben nicht mehr drei Gegner im Alleingang fertig macht sondern Hilfe braucht um seine Mission zu erfüllen. 

IMHO das auch noch in Würde. 
Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

ranftling schrieb:


> Grade das macht es so interessant.
> 
> Ein alter Sack, der eben nicht mehr drei Gegner im Alleingang fertig macht sondern Hilfe braucht um seine Mission zu erfüllen.
> 
> ...



Picard hat bis zu „First Contact“ niemals jemanden fertig gemacht. Und da war es Notwehr und als Entwicklung des Charakters außerordentlich gut eingearbeitet. Jonathan Frakes (Riker, aber auch Regisseur) war nicht mutig genug, aber Picard litt unter PTSD und wollte sogar die eigene Crew für seine Rache opfern.

Wir haben sogar nur wenige Dinge, die bei Picard voll gegen den Charakter laufen. 1. Gewalt. 2. Fluchen. „Shut up, Wesley“, war sogar für lange Zeit ein Karrierekiller für Will Wheaton, weil das so neben dem Charakter war, dass Trekkies überall sich beschwert haben.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Februar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Picard hat bis zu „First Contact“ niemals jemanden fertig gemacht.



Meinst du diesen philosophischen first contact? 

YouTube

Schon echt unglaublich was wir den alten Serien alles verziehen haben. Aber das war halt ein Vorteil vom wöchentlichen Reset. Wenn man sich heute auf Drogen eine Story ausdenkt, so wie "Wir lassen *insert black diversive female here* als zeitreisenden Engel Signale in der Galaxie auslösen die in Echtzeit überall zu sehen sind und nehmen als Bösewicht eine zeitreisende KI und lassen Pike und Spock und die 1701 gegen die kämpfen und alles explodiert" dann muss man das leider bis zum bitteren Ende der Staffel durchziehen.


----------



## Splatterpope (11. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> YouTube



Lief die Episode eigentlich schon mal ungeschnitten im deutschen Fernsehen?


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Lief die Episode eigentlich schon mal ungeschnitten im deutschen Fernsehen?



Ja, die lief mal auf Tele 5 und ich weiß genau, als Teenager habe ich die niemals zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Bluebird (11. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen philosophischen first contact?
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Schon echt unglaublich was wir den alten Serien alles verziehen haben. Aber das war halt ein Vorteil vom wöchentlichen Reset. Wenn man sich heute auf Drogen eine Story ausdenkt, so wie "Wir lassen *insert black diversive female here* als zeitreisenden Engel Signale in der Galaxie auslösen die in Echtzeit überall zu sehen sind und nehmen als Bösewicht eine zeitreisende KI und lassen Pike und Spock und die 1701 gegen die kämpfen und alles explodiert" dann muss man das leider bis zum bitteren Ende der Staffel durchziehen.



Wo bitte war bei Voyager oder DS9 ein Reset ? oder war das jetzt auf TNG speziell , denn das fand ich an TNG heute wie damals das schlechteste und daher ist weder TNG noch Picard bei meinen Favs weit oben ... wenn der Story twist oft darin besteht das die Super Duper technik gerade dann nicht funktioniert wenn sie einmal gebraucht wird , dann ist das allein schon ein Meh aber bei TNG kam das sooo oft vor ... 



> und sogar einen Archer, der einfach da war.


 deswegen hattest eigentlich keinen Like verdient ! 
Archer war immerhin noch nicht in einer Föderalen Sternenflotte unterwegs  und hat gezeigt wie alles angefangen hat mit dem Kram denn man aus Star Trek sonst kennt ... und das hat die Serie mehr als Gut gemacht .

PS: ohne Romulus und die Romulaner will ich eigentlich auch kein Star Trek mehr sehen müssen , die Romulaner waren die erste Macht in TOS und mussten nur weichen weil die Maske der Klingonen billiger war , aber ich denke mal die Romulaner sind einfach nicht mehr PC genug gewesen und mussten darum weg.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. Februar 2020)

@Bluebird

Ich bin immer noch sauer, dass kein einziger der Autoren die Storyline der Klingonen richtig genutzt hat.

In TOS waren das irgendwo fiese Kommunisten. In TNG wurde durch Worf klar, die Rasse hat vor Jahrzehnten eine genetische Transformation durchgemacht. In DS9 wurde gezeigt, wie tief die Abscheu der Klingonen gegenüber Krüppeln und Medizin reicht.

Was die Romulaner angeht, stört mich vor allem der Umgang der neuen Serien mit den Vulkaniern. Die einfach viel zu emotional sind. Spock ist der beliebteste Charakter über die Jahrzehnte, weil er einfach anders ist und sich unter Kontrolle hat. Die Vulkanier und Halb-Vulkanier (wie Spock einer ist), sind mehr Romulaner, als selbst Romulaner jemals waren.

Wo sind die Charaktere wie Garak, der Holocdoc, Data, Dax oder Quark?


----------



## Bluebird (12. Februar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> @Bluebird
> 
> Ich bin immer noch sauer, dass kein einziger der Autoren die Storyline der Klingonen richtig genutzt hat.
> 
> ...



das letzte mal ENT war bei dir wohl schon ein paar Jahre her ... oder war ENT statt DS9 gemeint ? 
Naja die vierte Staffel ENT war einfach nur genial und war ja der auftakt zum grossen Romulaner Krieg um denn man die Fans ja schlicht beschiessen hat .


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. Februar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ich habe die ersten drei Folgen gesehen und bin maßlos enttäuscht.
> 
> Platte Dialoge, steifes Schauspiel, lahmes Pacing, zudem die neue Zeitlinie die mit allem bricht, was Star Trek so besonders gemacht hat.
> 
> ...


So verschieden können Meinungen sein. Ich widerspreche da in allem, was du da von dir gibst. 
ST ist vor allem ein CBS All Access Projekt.
Die wollen ihren eigenen Streaming-Dienst pushen.
Qualitativ meiner Meinung nach viel besser als Discovery, auch wegen der bisher vermiedenen Gendermania. Batwoman hat da ja schon den Vogel abgeschossen.
Gemäß *MeToo* alle Männer sind schwächlich, dumm und hirnverbrannt. 
Genderwahnsinn!! Jeder soll das machen was er will, aber derzeit sind die Verantwortlichen auf einem homosexuellen Trip. 

Und wie sollen sie in Staffel 3 mit Pike weiter machen?! Logiklöcher?
Ich seh schon, die *JJASTMs haben hier ziemlich viel Hirnmasse verflüssigt.

*J.J. Abrams Star Trek Movies


----------



## iago (12. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Das schlimmste sind aber die heute so gewollten vergleiche zu real Politik die dann auch noch in der Zukunft genauso aufgetragen werden sollen wie aktuell , wenn ich so einen Mist haben will brauche ich nur die Nachrichten zu gucken .
> Langsam Frage ich mich ob es eher ein Seegen ist das Babylon 5 denn würde vollen halbwegs schnellen Tod gestorben ist ...



Babylon 5 halbwegs schnellen Tod gestorben, hä? Die Serie ist wie vom Autor geplant nach 5 Staffeln zuende gegangen. OK, er musste in der 4. Staffel etwas auf die Tube drücken, weil es bis zuletzt danach aussah, dass die Serie bereits nach 4 Staffeln statt 5 zuende gehen wird. Aber am Ende sind es wie von anfang an geplant 5 Staffeln geworden. Und wenn eine Serie politischen Bezug hat und davon selbst heute noch erschreckend viel, dann Babylon 5.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Wo bitte war bei Voyager oder DS9 ein Reset ? oder war das jetzt auf TNG speziell , denn das fand ich an TNG heute wie damals das schlechteste und daher ist weder TNG noch Picard bei meinen Favs weit oben ... wenn der Story twist oft darin besteht das die Super Duper technik gerade dann nicht funktioniert wenn sie einmal gebraucht wird , dann ist das allein schon ein Meh aber bei TNG kam das sooo oft vor ...



TNG war natürlich am schlimmsten aber auch bei Voyager kam sowas vor. Seven die Neelix mit Nanosonden wiederbelebt hat was danach nie wieder ein Thema wird (genau wie sein daraus entstehender Konflikt). Oder die Warp 10 Geschichte, scheinbar zu unwichtig um sie je wieder zu erwähnen. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen das Brannon Braga darauf bestanden hat, der soll ja Morddrohungen wegen Threshold bekommen haben.. Die "Dino-Folge" hatte scheinbar auch keine Auswirkungen.. Der Konflikt des Doctors in Latent Image wurde auch nie wieder erwähnt.. usw. usw.

Ich muss aber sagen mit Course: Oblivion haben sie auch mal das Gegenteil gemacht und eine dieser Geschichten die man schon wieder vergessen hatte extrem gut weitergeführt. Die Folge fand ich damals und heute richtig klasse. DS9 war natürlich etwas anders aufgebaut und hatte diese Resets nicht, oder wenn nur am Anfang.


----------



## 4thVariety (12. Februar 2020)

In den 90ern hatte Kontinuität nicht den Stellenwert wie heute. Das hat ja Babylon 5 (und Lexx!) vom Rest unterschieden. Das war das zentrale Gimmick von Farscape. Bei TNG hat jede Folge noch in seiner eigenen Blase existiert, das hat den Geschichten erlaubt so zu sein wie sie waren. Mit DS9 und Voyager kam der Wandel bei Star Trek, deshalb sticht eine Folge wie Threashold bei Voyager heraus, während sie bei TNG  nach einer Woche vergessen worden wäre. Episodenübergreifende Handlungsstränge waren bei TNG eher die Ausnahme.

Picard ist in der Hinsicht das Gegenteil von TNG. Ob Serien wie 24, oder Filmserien wie Harry Potter, oder Herr der Ringe. Modern ist es seiner Serie eine durchgehende Handlung zu geben. Leider wird irgendwann dann alles so kompliziert und absurd, dass wir beim Niveau einer Telenovela ankommen. Picard ist daher heiß, weil es noch nicht viele Chancen hatte sich in eine Ecke zu manövrieren. Game of Thrones ist das typische Beispiel für etwas das den Tag verpasst hat aufzuhören bevor es albern wird.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Februar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch kein Grund, dass plötzlich alle handelnden Personen verhaltenstechnisch zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert degenerieren (inklusive der Romulaner). Die ganze Serie wirkt eher wie USA im Weltraum als tatsächliche Science Fiction. Man denke nur daran, dass in der 3. Episode von Picard plötzlich von Geld die Rede ist, obwohl selbiges in der Föderation schon lange nicht mehr existiert. Hätten die Autoren nur einen hauch von Ahnung, hätten sie von goldgepresstem Latinum gesprochen. Und wie man eine Verschwörung innerhalb Starfleets richtig geht, hat der DS9-Zweiteiler Homefront/Paradise Lost eindeutig gezeigt.


Ich hab nie behauptet das Star Trek: Picard frei von Fehlern ist. Das mit dem Geld ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen. :/
Homefront und Paradise Lost war großartig. Aber es war eben eine Verschwörung im "kleinen Stil". Der spätere AHA-Moment, als man erfährt das Odo bei seinem Besuch des Starfleet-HQ von Sektion 31 mit einem Virus infiziert wurde, war genial.  Man hat ja bei Sektion 31 bereits gesehen, das sich eine Verschwörung durchaus durch mehrere Serien ziehen kann. Ich muss gestehen, ich finde die Geschichte rund um Sektion 31 eine der gelungensten. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn sie auch bei Picard irgendwie die Finger im Spiel haben. 



> Immer nur SciFi, wo die Menschheit die grenzdebilen Flachpfeifen sind, die ausgelöscht gehören, ist einfach nicht Star Trek.


Stimmt, und trotzdem ist gerade bei DS9 und VOY dieses Thema "auslöschen" mehr und mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt. Sei es durch das Dominion oder durch die Borg. Feinde gibt es überall. Manche zeigen sich ganz offen, manche wie zum Beispiel die Romulaner gehen eher im Schatten vor. 



> Ich will Checker Kirk, der überall Liebe und Hiebe verteilt. Und  Philosoph Picard, der erst bei 20 Prozent Schilden schießt, den  Abgesandten Sisko, der eine Verknüpfung aus Technokratie und Religion  findet, eine Janeway, die selbst im Angesicht der Auslöschung und  Aussichtslosigkeit immer versucht, die Oberste Direktive zu wahren und  am Ende Mensch bleibt  und sogar einen Archer, der einfach da war.


Nimm mir das jetzt nicht krumm, aber dann war deine Erwartungshaltung an Star Trek: Picard einfach zuviel des guten. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich denke auch du hast dich nach 20 Jahren weiterentwickelt. So war es auch bei Picard. Er hat einen seiner engsten Freunde verloren. Und die Geschichte mit dem Mars und den Romulanern ist auch nicht spurlos an ihm vorüber gegangen. Das merkt man deutlich kurz vor seinem Interview als Zhaban zu ihm sagt: _"be the captain they remember". _Picard stand immer für die Sternenflotte ein, aber nach diesen Ereignissen ist mir zumindest klar, warum er ihr den Rücken gekehrt hat:
"_Because it was no longer Starfleet! We withdrew. The galaxy was  mourning, burying its dead, and Starfleet slunk from its duties. The  decision to call off the rescue and to abandon those people we had sworn  to save was not just dishonorable, it was downright criminal! And I was  not prepared to stand by and be a spectator!_" 
Nach solchen Ereignissen bist du einfach nicht mehr derselbe wie zu TNG-Zeiten. Und wenn doch, dann wäre das wirklich unrealistisch. 



> PS: ohne Romulus und die Romulaner will ich eigentlich auch kein Star Trek mehr sehen müssen


Die Romulaner würde ich noch nicht abschreiben. Vorallem weil bis jetzt noch nicht erklärt wurde, ob der Romulanische Freistaat der Nachfolger des Romulanischen Sternenimperiums ist oder parallel existiert.



> Picard ist in der Hinsicht das Gegenteil von TNG. Ob Serien wie 24, oder  Filmserien wie Harry Potter, oder Herr der Ringe. Modern ist es seiner  Serie eine durchgehende Handlung zu geben. Leider wird irgendwann dann  alles so kompliziert und absurd, dass wir beim Niveau einer Telenovela  ankommen. Picard ist daher heiß, weil es noch nicht viele Chancen hatte  sich in eine Ecke zu manövrieren.


Exakt. Deshalb geb ich der Serie auch eine Chance. Meine Erwartungshaltung war von Anfang an nicht auf TNG 2.0 ausgelegt. Es war klar, das die Handlung keine in sich geschlossenen Episoden sein werden. Von daher werde ich jetzt einfach mal abwarten wie sich die 1. Staffel entwickelt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geld ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen. :/



 Ich sehe das nicht so eng.
Die Sternenflotte kommt ohne Geld aus. Aber wer baut denn die Schiffe? Da sind Arbeiter beschäftigt. Was kriegen die denn? Machen die das, weil sie sonst aufm Sofa hocken?
Und was ist mit den Leuten, die nicht in der Sternenflotte sind?
Die müssen ja von irgendwas leben. Die bieten ihre Dienste für Geld an. Ich hab da keine Probleme mit.


----------



## KaneTM (12. Februar 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Interessant, alles entstand und der Federführung von Kurtzman. Aber um Filme geht es mir gar nicht. Sondern Serien. Und da haben die bekannten Serien einfach ihren ganz eigenen Star-Trek-Charme, während vor allem Discovery in beinahe jedem anderen Zukunftsszenario stattfinden könnte.



Oh, falls ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe: Es gibt seit Damals™ immer mal wieder ein bisschen was aus dem Startrek-Universum neues. Davon haben mich Discovery und Picard sehr gut unterhalten, die Filme mit Chris Pine waren mit das fürchterlichste.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen philosophischen first contact?
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Schon echt unglaublich was wir den alten Serien alles verziehen haben.


Der erste "YouTube" Kommentar dazu ist auch witzig



> This episode directed by John Carpenter.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2020)

Moin,

zur Info:
Einige Posts wurden ausgeblendet, da sie nicht den Forenregeln entsprachen. 
Wie immer gilt: Der Ton macht die Musik

Gruß
Pain


----------



## BigBoymann (15. Februar 2020)

Also bei allem die Discovery schlimm fanden kann ich es ja verstehen, die Serie hat auch in meinen Augen nichts mit Star Trek zu tun und ist vom Kanon ungefähr so weit entfernt wie Star Wars und Star Trek.

Aber Picard ist bisher echt gelungen und zeigt eigentlich nur das, was bei Star Trek schon lange im Hintergrund aufgebaut wurde. Bereits in einigen Folgen von TNG hat man hinter die Kulissen der heiklen Welt sehen können und jeder der die Serie mit Verstand gelesen und gesehen hat, könnte begreifen dass nicht alles so war wie es schien. Mit DS9 wurden diese Konflikte dann sehr offensichtlich ausgetragen, es gab Verschwörungstheorien, es gab Sektion 31, es gab Krieg, Bündnisse mit Feinden und es gab da sogar den Versuch Genozid zu begehen. In Voyager trat die Föderation dann zusehends in den Hintergrund, aber auch hier hat man oft genug gesehen, dass es hinterhältig, zwieträchtig und brutal zugehen konnte. Janeway toleriert den Massenmord an Spezies 8472, begeht schließlich selbst Massenmord an den Borg und reist dann aus letztlich egoistischen Gründen in der Zeit zurück um sich selbst zu retten. 

Wer da alles nur heile Welt gesehen hat, der sollte sich Mal ein paar Wochen vor der Fernseher hocken und die Serien schauen und nicht nur als Begleitmusik zum einschlafen nutzen. 

Picard spielt dann noch in einer Zeit wo der gesamte Quadrant von zwei epischen Kriegen verwüstet ist, alle Parteien sind mit Wiederaufbau und humanitären Aufgaben bis ans äußerste belastet. Dazu kommt dann, dass eine der großen Mächte nahezu ausradiert wurde und in diesen Bereichen sicher viele Ressourcen drauf gehen um nicht den nächsten Krieg folgen zu lassen. Man denke nur an Breen, Klingonen usw. . Das in einer solchen Zeit, Nächstenliebe wie zu Zeiten Kirks nicht mehr an erster Stelle steht ist für mich nicht nur einleuchtend, sondern die einzige Möglichkeit. 
Daher finde ich den Kontext der Serie bisher sehr durchdacht, hoffe sehr darauf, dass man nicht zu zwanghaft versucht alte Bekannte einzubauen und bin bisher positiv überrascht. Ich kann niemanden zwingen die Serie zu mögen, aber die Kritiken hier scheinen mir leider von Leuten zu kommen die Star Trek schon immer entweder verschmäht haben oder es noch nie verstanden haben, diesen Leute kann ich nur raten es sich alles nochmal anzuschauen, vieleicht auch Mal die guten Heyne Roman dazu zu lesen und dann dürft ihr gerne kommen und euch beschweren, dass jetzt alles anders ist. 

P.S.
Wobei es ist ja anders, es ist die erste Serie wo es nicht darum geht, dass ein Sternenflottenoffizier im Mittelpunkt steht. Vieleicht kommt ja auch daher die andere Sichtweise, denktal drüber nach.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. Februar 2020)

Einigen von euch will die Serie einfach nicht gefallen, oder? Ihr seid nicht glücklich, wenn ihr nichts zu Meckern habt. Wahn.


----------



## Atze1881 (23. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so eng.
> Die Sternenflotte kommt ohne Geld aus. Aber wer baut denn die Schiffe? Da sind Arbeiter beschäftigt. Was kriegen die denn? Machen die das, weil sie sonst aufm Sofa hocken?
> Und was ist mit den Leuten, die nicht in der Sternenflotte sind?
> Die müssen ja von irgendwas leben. Die bieten ihre Dienste für Geld an. Ich hab da keine Probleme mit.



Credits, das was sie beim TnG Poker verzocken sind Credits. Kein Latinum, das kam erst mit den Ferengi und DS9


----------



## SenpaiiXD (24. Februar 2020)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Einigen von euch will die Serie einfach nicht gefallen, oder? Ihr seid nicht glücklich, wenn ihr nichts zu Meckern habt. Wahn.



Einige sind einfach so große Fanboys, das sie  schlechtes Storytelleing, Schauspieler usw. nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## Ben das Ding (29. März 2020)

Das mit der Sonnenbrille war mir jetzt nicht bewusst aufgefallen . Fand die Szene ehrlich gesagt sogar albern, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum.


----------

